# Instantaneous Dashpot?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen them in cranes already. They don't have dashpot oil in them at all. They're instantaneous relays. I think Electroller was one company that called their instantaneous trip relays "instantaneous dashpots". Treat that relay like a regular instantaneous trip relay. Your clue that there is no actual dashpot oil associated with that relay is the presence of other more traditional overloads.


----------

